
Declaraoids – Declarative programming on steroids - noteness
https://github.com/Matsemann/Declaraoids
======
radiowave
I can't remember the last time a code example made me laugh out loud.

This is brilliant, and also horrifying: all the laconic elegance of SQL fed
through a blender and intravenously injected into Javascript.

~~~
maaaats
This comment made spending my whole Sunday on it worth it.

The idea came from an example from a talk [1] I attended, and I wanted to see
how far I could take it.

[1]: [https://github.com/mikaelbr/proxy-
fun/blob/master/examples/g...](https://github.com/mikaelbr/proxy-
fun/blob/master/examples/generate-api/math.js)

~~~
radiowave
Your Sundays are more productive than mine.

